# WoW wirkt nicht wirklich flüssig



## Elvion-PddM (5. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche ein wenig Hilfe im Bezug auf WoW. Es ist kein wirklich tragisches Problem, aber dennoch stört es mich irgendwie.

Ich spiele WoW mit 60 fps, das Bild wirkt aber nicht wirklich flüssig.

Habe gestern ein wenig bei twitch rumgeschaut und einen Stream gesehen, bei dem das Bild wesentlich flüssiger wirkt. (http://www.twitch.tv/restincleave/b/607226208)

 

EDIT: Bei 2,5 Stunden kann man das sehr gut sehen!

 

 

Ich frage mich woran das liegen kann, das bei gleicher fps das Bild bei weitem nicht so flüssig wirkt.

Weiß jemand Rat?

 

Danke für eure Hilfe schon einmal im Vorraus

 

LG


----------



## XRayFanatic (5. Januar 2015)

Was verstehst du nun unter "läuft nicht flüssig" ? Hast du Aussetzer im Grafikaufbau ? Hast du Querstreifen in deinem Bild wenn du dich bewegst ? Bleibt das Bild stehen und springt dann weiter ? Welche Graka hast du verbaut ? Der Typ im Video spielt mit ner GTX 970 also das ist schon ne andere Welt ...


----------



## Elvion-PddM (5. Januar 2015)

Das dass Bild bei ihm flüssiger wirkt, bzw. sieht schneller aus, klarere bewegungen.

ich habe eine r9 280x, spiele auch mit 60fps, daher wundert mich das es um einiges besser aussieht bei ihm.


----------



## Patiekrice (5. Januar 2015)

Geht ein Mann in ein Restaurant. Er bestellt sich sein Lieblingsgericht, welches er seit Jahren immer wieder in diesem Restaurant speist. Gerade, als er sein Gericht an den Tisch gebracht wird, bekommt der Mann am Nebentisch auch sein Gericht serviert. Plötzlich findet der Mann sein jahrelanges Lieblingsgericht gar nicht mehr so toll und will unbedingt das, was der Mann am Nebentisch bekommen hat.

 

So viel dazu. Ich werde auch oft neidisch, wenn ich Streams schaue und sehe was für super gemütliche Stühle einige der Leute haben oder sonst was.. aber eh, solang man mit seinen Gegebenheiten bisher klar kam, ist doch alles easy. Vielleicht ansonsten mal generell den PC aufrüsten?


----------



## Elvion-PddM (5. Januar 2015)

warum nicht versuchen das gleiche ergebnis zu erhalten?

Da mein rechner noch nicht sehr alt ist und ich ansonsten flüssig spielen kann, glaube ich nicht das es daran liegt.

wie gesagt, es wirkt flüssiger. vllt liegts auch an ganz banalen sachen

 

wollte halt einfach nur gern wissen woran das liegt


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. Januar 2015)

Ohne Infos zu deinem Rechner, deinen verwendeten Addons wird es schwer eine Aussage zu treffen.

 

Außerdem verschieb ich das mal in den Technik-Bereich.


----------



## Elvion-PddM (5. Januar 2015)

i5-4590 4x 3,3ghz

8gb ram

r9 280x

1tb hdd

 

 

an addon nutze ich nur elvui + bigwigs


----------



## Patiekrice (5. Januar 2015)

gespielte Auflösung, wie viel hz kann dein Monitor?


----------



## Elvion-PddM (5. Januar 2015)

1920x1080 und 60hz


----------



## Dagonzo (8. Januar 2015)

Also was noch sein kann ist, dass er schon einen Monitor mit G-Sync nutzt (bei AMD Free-Sync)

Alle andere Komponenten dürften keinen nennenswerten Unterschied machen.

Mein Rechner ist ja nicht viel anders und sieht in der Regel auch sehr flüssig aus und ich begrenze die FPS auch auf 60Hz (vsync)


----------

